# Case DC Running issues



## svarel (May 6, 2011)

After sitting 20 years pulled tractor up and replaced points condensor and starter switch, put fuel in and tractor started. Since then have changed oil, and filter, fluched raditor twice, went trhough the starter, replaced battery and altenator. Tractor would run great but after using a l;ittle bit and bouncing around tractor would start sputtering and dying taking out of gear and throttling down it would catch again or eventually die. So replaced plug wires, cap, rotor, plugs, throughly cleaned gas tank, added a second fuel filter, rebuilt the carb with a kit from Napa for Zenith carbs. Now the tractor doesn't idle at all. A friend who is an auto mechanic played with adjusting and could not get to work. Anyone have any suggestions? Every orfice appears open and fine. Would the floats being misadjusted be the cause? Appreciate any and all help!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

Wecome to TractorForum. My 1950 Case D (same as DC but with standard axle) is sitting around to much and has some of the same problems. Last year I cleaned the gas tank. I think the carb should be cleaned from to much old gas. Did you check the timing? Heres hoping you find the problem. I've had problems over the years with certain gasoline. Once it was some winter blend gas that frosted up the intake manifold. I drained that and replaced it with new and that was it. I think these old guy's just prefered the old leaded gas.


----------



## svarel (May 6, 2011)

Still searching for help on my issue with my case dc..... I also would like to know how someone would check the timing and adjust if needed. Not sure if thats it or not. Dang thing idled so good before but when tried to say plow after a little bit of jsotling around it would start spurting like didnt have gas. So rebuilt the carb. Now can't get it to idle right if at all. anyone know much about these? Help!!!!


----------

